# Lake Somerville Cabin Rental



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey folks, I know some of you on here are regulars @ Lake Somerville.
Do any of you know of any decent cabins for rent?
We're looking at taking our annual family trip Mid-May.
In the years past we've stayed at Big Creek cabins (on the stilts), not really my idea of nice.
Last year we stayed in tents.
Taking the kids for the first time and want something fairly decent to stay in. Preferrably on the water so we can leave our boats in the water.


----------



## DDoubleDown (Jun 14, 2010)

Try Overlook. That's the only other ones on the lake. Not sure about "nice" but definately functional.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.campsitecottages.com/

These are right at the entrance to Birch Creek Park. I've never been inside one but they look nice from the outside. Pics on their website look good too. There'sa convenience store / bar across the road from them that I think has bait, tackle, etc...


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> http://www.campsitecottages.com/
> 
> These are right at the entrance to Birch Creek Park. I've never been inside one but they look nice from the outside. Pics on their website look good too. There'sa convenience store / bar across the road from them that I think has bait, tackle, etc...


Those look to be nice, I just wish it was ON the lake. Thanks for the info


----------



## Sftblgrl10 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been going to Lake Somerville since I was a little girl. I am actually going today and next weeekend. We always stay at Lake Somerville Marina. Their cabins sleep 4 with room for an air matress. Water, fridge, a/c heat, and cable tv. The beds are very comfortable. The rooms are always clean. They are older cabins, and not directly on the water, but you can walk out on the balcony and have a great view of the lake. Perfect for sunrise! There is also a marina where you can fish off of, and also boat slips you can rent. The people that own the marina are very nice and friendly.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

As mentioned above Lake Somerville Marina is a nice place to go. You can check out their cabins and other facilities here --- http://www.lakesomervillemarina.com/index.html

Very nice folks run the place and keep it in good shape.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Auer Power said:


> Those look to be nice, I just wish it was ON the lake. Thanks for the info


I think the marina is the only place you'll find where you can leave the boat it the water. Not sure what their situation is with the current lake level. I heard people are catching fish there but not sure if there's enough water to get into their slips or not.


----------

